# Bobcat s250 brakes locked



## Andrewmichael (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a bobcat s250 that I use for snow with a box plow on it. I went to go get it going during a the storm we had Sunday and when I turned the headlights on it engages the Peking brake. So I cannot move with the lights on. I can move perfectly fine with them off and everything runs great. Anybody have a clue what could be wrong?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like the BICS (bobcat interlock control somthing) control is on the fritz or just a dead short.


----------



## Andrewmichael (Nov 29, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sounds like the BICS (bobcat interlock control somthing) control is on the fritz or just a dead short.


Any clue where I can locate bics? How would I test that?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When you turn on the lights do the brakes lock right away or does it beep 3 times then lock?


----------



## Andrewmichael (Nov 29, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> When you turn on the lights do the brakes lock right away or does it beep 3 times then lock?


They immediately lock and the parking brake switch lights up simultaneously as if I flipped the switch to engage them


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You have a dead short between the lights and the parking brake switch would be my guess then.


----------



## Andrewmichael (Nov 29, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> When you turn on the lights do the brakes lock right away or does it beep 3 times then lock?


Sounds good. I'll take a look and let you know if I find anything. Thanks for the help


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might be dirt behind the panel


----------



## Andrewmichael (Nov 29, 2015)

leolkfrm said:


> might be dirt behind the panel


Behind the panel with lights switch or brake switch or both?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Andrewmichael said:


> Behind the panel with lights switch or brake switch or both?


I would pull the headlight switch out and see if it still engages brake, then try the same with the brake, you might just have a frayed wire.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if dirty blow it all out, i have seen dog hair behind the dash of big rig cause all kinds of issues


----------

